
Robotic Formula E support series in 2016 - chadgeidel
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2015/11/robotic-race-car-series-will-support-formula-e-next-year/
======
chadgeidel
This article indicates that there will be a "crowd sourced" entry as well.
Looking forward to it.

[http://blackflag.jalopnik.com/its-here-formula-e-
announces-i...](http://blackflag.jalopnik.com/its-here-formula-e-announces-
intention-to-field-a-driv-1744956097)

